# WC2009 Hotels - Where will you be staying?



## Radu (Aug 5, 2009)

I think this is the right section for this topic and I hope we will get an idea about where are you gonna stay. And also help others find some good hotels. 
Probably the most cubers will be hosted at the Youth Hostel.

The three hotels i've posted are those recommended by speedcubing.com.

edit: btw...if it's other, you can name it if you already know it


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 5, 2009)

I will be staing at Youth Hotel 
And I'm very happy about that, because I won't have to walk home after the party at Saturday evening 
My mom already booked that! =D


----------



## Radu (Aug 5, 2009)

great for you ... i can't anymore, cause all the double rooms are full...and i needed a double room


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 6, 2009)

Why is the poll anonymous?


----------



## Radu (Aug 6, 2009)

Erm..sorry. I forgot to check that option. If a mod could do this it'd be great.


----------



## xTheAndyx (Aug 6, 2009)

other(my house because stanford is like a 15 min drive) unless my parents for some reason want to book a hotel.


----------



## joey (Aug 6, 2009)

xTheAndyx said:


> other(my house because stanford is like a 15 min drive) unless my parents for some reason want to book a hotel.



I LOL'd....


----------



## pjk (Aug 6, 2009)

pablobaluba said:


> Erm..sorry. I forgot to check that option. If a mod could do this it'd be great.


Whether a poll is anonymous or public needs to be determined when the post is made. After the post is made and votes are casted, we cannot change this, because the system has already been told to not store names/votes for exisiting and upcoming votes.

Back on topic: I am not sure where I will be staying yet. I will probably try to find someone to share a room with to split costs.


----------



## Denhomer (Aug 12, 2009)

Me and my girlfriend are staying at the Innside Premium Hotels Düsseldorf Seestern.
It's only 6km from the youth hostel, and easy to travel with public transportation.

It's a 4 star hotel with free use of the wellness center and it cost me the same as the youth hostel would have cost. For Belgian and Dutch people: I recommend getting the Bongo City and Shopping for this hotel (or possible any other hotel that's in the Bongo catalog). This Bongo is a 'gift' voucher valid for a 2 night stay at a choice of hotels.

I was wondering if any other Belgian or Dutch people were planning this?
Are there other guys bringing a girlfriend around that would like a day of Düsseldorf sightseeing and shopping (or wellness )?

PS: hotel not recommended for just sharing a room with another cuber, this thing has a 'design' bathroom which means it's completely made of glass, even the walls and shower.


----------



## piemaster (Aug 12, 2009)

I wish I could go.  too young.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 14, 2009)

piemaster said:


> I wish I could go.  too young.



i can be your minder if you like  lol


----------



## Radu (Aug 14, 2009)

Denhomer said:


> PS: hotel not recommended for just sharing a room with another cuber, this thing has a 'design' bathroom which means it's completely made of glass, even the walls and shower.



haha...that's weird


----------



## Feanaro (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm staying at the Hotel Orchidee. From what I understand, it's a Hilton affiliate and we get points, that's why I'm not staying at the hostel.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm staying at the Novotel. Is there public transportation or a shuttle bus that can get me to the venue?


----------



## Kidstardust (Aug 26, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> I'm staying at the Novotel. Is there public transportation or a shuttle bus that can get me to the venue?



http://www.rheinbahn.de/Seiten/default.aspx
on the right there is a link for english translation. that is the trafficbus company in düsseldorf!


----------



## joey (Aug 28, 2009)

Anyone got a spare bed in the main hotel?


----------



## pjk (Aug 28, 2009)

I am looking for a place to stay as well, preferable sharing a room with someone to split costs. If anyone is interested or has extra space, please shoot me a PM. Thanks.


----------



## joey (Aug 28, 2009)

pjk said:


> I am looking for a place to stay as well, preferable sharing a room with someone to split costs. If anyone is interested or has extra space, please shoot me a PM. Thanks.



I may have found a place for both of us. Still looking around a bit more though.


----------



## pjk (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm still looking for a place to stay near the venue/main hostel.

I am willing to split the room costs with you, and I don't really need a bed; the floor is fine. If you are willing to split your room and/or have an extra spot, please let me know - I am interested. Thanks.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 18, 2009)

pjk said:


> I'm still looking for a place to stay near the venue/main hostel.
> 
> I am willing to split the room costs with you, and I don't really need a bed; the floor is fine. If you are willing to split your room and/or have an extra spot, please let me know - I am interested. Thanks.



Check with Lars as he is dealing with our booking but me Joey Sachi Lars Edam are sharing a 4 bed room, I'm sure you could pile in on the floor. I don't mind, but the others might so you might want to check


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 18, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> pjk said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still looking for a place to stay near the venue/main hostel.
> ...


I heard Sachi was staying with Nora. That might save about 1.6 * 0.4 square meter


----------



## pjk (Sep 28, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > pjk said:
> ...


I sent a message to Lars, thanks.

When is everyone arriving? I arrive the night of Thurs (8th), and leave late Monday (12th) night.


----------



## Pedro (Sep 28, 2009)

does anyone know how to get from the airport to the JH Hostel?

I asked them, and they gave me a website which apparently searches the way through public transportation, but I couldn't find my way


----------



## studzien (Sep 28, 2009)

As far as I know, the easiest way to get hostel is to take S-Bahn #7 (direction Solingen Hbf) and get off at the main station (Duesseldorf Hauptbahnhof). There you should make a change to U-Bahn #75 (direction Neuss Hbf) and get off at Luegplatz. From there there is a 800 m walk to the hostel.
Hope this helps (and is correct ;-) ).


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 28, 2009)

Hbf already means Hauptbahnhof btw...


----------



## Pedro (Sep 28, 2009)

studzien said:


> As far as I know, the easiest way to get hostel is to take S-Bahn #7 (direction Solingen Hbf) and get off at the main station (Duesseldorf Hauptbahnhof). There you should make a change to U-Bahn #75 (direction Neuss Hbf) and get off at Luegplatz. From there there is a 800 m walk to the hostel.
> Hope this helps (and is correct ;-) ).





Yes said:


> Hbf already means Hauptbahnhof btw...



is that a metro?

(sorry, I know nothing about Germany or Dusseldorf )


----------



## TomZ (Sep 28, 2009)

Pedro said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > Hbf already means Hauptbahnhof btw...
> ...



Hauptbahnhof = head (central/main) train station


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 28, 2009)

pablobaluba said:


> Denhomer said:
> 
> 
> > PS: hotel not recommended for *just sharing a room* with another cuber, this thing has a 'design' bathroom which means it's completely made of glass, even the walls and shower.
> ...


So if you want to share more than just a room.....

Good of you to warn people about that though. A lot of people might be embarrassed about this. With this information they can decide if this is a problem for them.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 28, 2009)

No ^^ Hauptbahnhof means "Main Station"

EDIT: I'm late


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 28, 2009)

pjk said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > CharlieCooper said:
> ...



I arrive Thursday at 15.45 and go home on Monday 16.15. I think Joey is meeting me somehow at the airport an we'll get a cab to the hostel. Join if you wish!


----------



## pjk (Sep 28, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> pjk said:
> 
> 
> > AvGalen said:
> ...


I arrive at 20:30 on Thurs, and leave at 21:00 on Monday, so I doubt that will work out. If anyone else is at the airport around either of these times, please let me know so we can travel together.


----------



## gagou9 (Sep 29, 2009)

yop!
i'm staying in the "accora hotel" with some other french people.

is there anybody here staying there too?

i really don't know what kind of hotel it is, because i will sleep on the ground


----------



## Jason (Sep 30, 2009)

I'll be staying at the Youth hostel (Multibed room).
By the way, I'll be in Düsseldorf from Wednesday evening onwards. Anybody else getting there early? anybody up for tasting some fine German beer?


----------



## Dave Campbell (Sep 30, 2009)

I arrive on Wednesday morning, fly out on the following Tuesday. I am staying at the JH Hostel, but in the dormitory, unfortunately. Anyone know if there are lockers or something so i can store my belongings safely? I couldn't find any info on that on the site.

But, i will definitely be interested in meeting up with anyone who is there early for some German beer. The first one is on me!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 30, 2009)

Jason said:


> I'll be staying at the Youth hostel (Multibed room).
> By the way, I'll be in Düsseldorf from Wednesday evening onwards. Anybody else getting there early? anybody up for tasting some fine German beer?



Beer Thursday is fine with me... but you must not touch a drop until then...

I'm joking.

Anyway, Jason, I've been trying to hunt you down like nobody's business. Team UK T-shirts... if you'd like one can you PM me please by today, otherwise I won't have time to get you one


----------



## Sin-H (Sep 30, 2009)

Dave Campbell said:


> I arrive on Wednesday morning, fly out on the following Tuesday. I am staying at the JH Hostel, but in the dormitory, unfortunately. Anyone know if there are lockers or something so i can store my belongings safely? I couldn't find any info on that on the site.
> 
> But, i will definitely be interested in meeting up with anyone who is there early for some German beer. The first one is on me!


I'm arriving Thursday about 7pm, is that early enough? 

actually I was planning on going to that cool restaurant which has its special area in currywurst.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 30, 2009)

Sin-H said:


> Dave Campbell said:
> 
> 
> > I arrive on Wednesday morning, fly out on the following Tuesday. I am staying at the JH Hostel, but in the dormitory, unfortunately. Anyone know if there are lockers or something so i can store my belongings safely? I couldn't find any info on that on the site.
> ...



I am arriving on Friday afternoon  Have to make it to the 2x2 final.
 I LOVE Currywurst  Maybe gonna have one today ^^ (sry for offtopic)


----------



## Jason (Sep 30, 2009)

Dave Campbell said:


> I arrive on Wednesday morning, fly out on the following Tuesday. I am staying at the JH Hostel, but in the dormitory, unfortunately. Anyone know if there are lockers or something so i can store my belongings safely? I couldn't find any info on that on the site.
> 
> But, i will definitely be interested in meeting up with anyone who is there early for some German beer. The first one is on me!



Yeah, I'll be in the dormitory as well (that's what I kind of wanted to say by multi-bed room, a bit silly of me  )
I don't know about lockers. I'll probably carry a small back pack around during the day with my valuables in it (not that I really own anything valuable), and let anybody who dares steal my dirty underwear back at the hostel 

I'll probably be arriving at the hostel some time between 5 and 6 O'clock in the evening (Wednesday). mmm... Alt beer....


EDIT: I just looked up what Currywurst was. I'm well up for some of that action as well!!!!!


----------



## Dave Campbell (Sep 30, 2009)

Sin-H said:


> I'm arriving Thursday about 7pm, is that early enough?


Absolutely! I can push the offer onto multiple days. 



Sin-H said:


> actually I was planning on going to that cool restaurant which has its special area in currywurst.



I have no idea what currywurst is. I must have lived a sheltered life. I shall google it. Or Bing it. 



Jason said:


> Yeah, I'll be in the dormitory as well



Well, lets hope we are near each other. I would prefer to be surrounded by fellow cubers. I trust i won't be too hard to find. I shall hold my cube like a calling card. That rarely fails.


----------



## Jason (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm sure that people can ask to be put together, but i reckon the place is going to be bursting at the seams with cubers anyway


----------



## SimonWestlund (Sep 30, 2009)

Novotel! 

People told me it was full since July, but my dad booked a dubble room there last week.


----------



## Jh543 (Sep 30, 2009)

Hey guys!

I will be staying at Youth Hostel, I will arrive late on wednesday.

See you all soon! 

// Johan


----------



## vertexian (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm still not sure which hotel to book, seems a bit too late isn't it.
Previously we are planning to go with 4 people from Indonesia, but now for some reason it will be only me alone, so today I have to cancel the place for 4 people already. and have to look elsewhere.
Maybe anyone have an extra spot in a room to share? it will be great. Thanks, can't wait to see you all there. Btw I will be there from Wednesday, 7th around 4pm and btw the German beer idea sounds good for me


----------



## Wojto (Oct 1, 2009)

http://www.backpackers-germany.de/TL/index.php/about_us.html

There will be big team from Poland


----------



## Kian (Oct 1, 2009)

Wojto said:


> http://www.backpackers-germany.de/TL/index.php/about_us.html
> 
> There will be big team from Poland



"The beverage vending machine also offers cold beers."

Whoa. Culture shock.


----------



## Branca (Oct 2, 2009)

The Italians will stay at Youth Hostel Düsseldorf - City Hostel


----------



## Anthony (Oct 2, 2009)

Okay. The drinking age in Germany is 16.
Hmm...


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 2, 2009)

Anthony said:


> Okay. The drinking age in Germany is 16.
> Hmm...


I am not entirely sure, but I guess 16 for beer and wine, 18 for strong drinks (above 10% alcohol). 16 for cigarettes, 18 for "strong cigarettes" .

Driving a car is 18 though and you should really check if your drivers license will be valid!


----------



## Kidstardust (Oct 2, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > Okay. The drinking age in Germany is 16.
> ...



18 for cigarettes in Germany.


----------



## Kidstardust (Oct 2, 2009)

Problem solved. Iam at the youth hostel city hostel... with the italians..


----------



## Sin-H (Oct 3, 2009)

Kidstardust said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > Anthony said:
> ...


Strong drinks are not defined by >10% alcohol (wine for example can have 14), but if it's destilled or not 

yes, in Germany and Austria, it's 16 for beer and wine.
driving a car doesn't have to be 18, you can do it with 17 also ^^ [what I'm doing atm]


----------



## Kidstardust (Oct 3, 2009)

yeah but with a person who has a driving license. So american boys and girls under 18: dont drive in germany because it is illegal...


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 5, 2009)

I finally booked a place - I'm staying at the Hotel Haus Hillesheim Wednesday night through Saturday night. Is anyone else in the same place?

Chris


----------



## Feanaro (Oct 6, 2009)

I will be staying at the Hotel Orchidee in Hilden, I leave wednesday

Edit: Oops, I forgot I already posted here, sorry


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 6, 2009)

I'll be at the hostel friday and saturday.


----------



## Stefan (Oct 6, 2009)

The youth hostel, Friday to Monday.


----------



## Markus Pirzer (Oct 6, 2009)

I'll stay at the Private Gästewohnung Nowak (http://www.deutsche-pensionen.de/pension-duesseldorf/40597-private-gaestewohnung-nowak.html).
I booked very early and searched for a hotel near the competition. To that time I didn't know that the party would be at the youth hostel. Of course I will be at the party on Saturday, although I have a few kilometers to travel back.


----------



## FrankMorris (Oct 7, 2009)

I am currently at the Acora Hotel room 407. Anyone else around yet?

Frank


----------



## Anthony (Oct 7, 2009)

FrankMorris said:


> I am currently at the Acora Hotel room 407. Anyone else around yet?
> 
> Frank



Hey Frank,
I'm staying at the Acora hotel as well. I don't get there until around noon tomorrow. I'm waiting at an airport right now. I know Eric Limeback is also staying at the same hotel. See you tomorrow I hope.


----------



## guusrs (Oct 7, 2009)

Hi folks,

I'll be staying at the Mercure hotel (Dusseldorf-West) from friday - sunday.
I will arriving on friday in the late afternoon, returning on sunday evening (it's only 2 hrs driving from my home)

See ya

Gus


----------



## Tyson (Oct 7, 2009)

On a random note, I have CAD. I will sell CAD for EUR. I will sell at a very good rate, because CAD is useless to me. I will sell EUR to CAD at 2 to 1. Market rate is about 1.6 to 1. I have like... 5 CAD


----------



## pjk (Oct 7, 2009)

If anyone will be at the Dusseldorf Airport around 8:30pm tomorrow (Thursday), let me know. I will be traveling to the Youth Hostel (Jugendherberge City Hostel) from there around that time.


----------



## Edam (Oct 7, 2009)

me charlie and joey should arrive at the hostel around 4pm tomorrow.


----------



## Sin-H (Oct 7, 2009)

~8pm @ hostel.


----------



## tim (Oct 7, 2009)

I'll be in Düsseldorf around 5pm tomorrow. I guess Kai and me will go to the hostel in the evening, hoping to meet some cubers.


----------



## Feanaro (Oct 8, 2009)

I just go into my hotel, the Orchidee. Maybe I'll see some people around


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 8, 2009)

I leave tomorrow at 10 o'clock AM and I'll arrive around 3 PM.
I will stay at the Youth Hostel from Friday to Sunday.


----------



## TheBB (Oct 8, 2009)

I will be staying at the YMCA from this evening until monday morning.

It will be fun, or so I hear.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Oct 8, 2009)

Will anyone be streaming live video?


----------

